# How can I increase the brightness?



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm just wondering how I can increase the brightness of my tank without spending a ton of money.

There is no way I can buy more lighting. Hubby and I aren't working right now. I'm not worried about the plants so much because I have low light types like jave fern, java moss, crypt, elodia and oak leaf watersprite/indian fern ( at least I think that's the name)

Problem is, is that I have a 33g tank that is 18 high and stock 17w lighting, so the tank looks kinda dull. I've seen people post that they are selling reflectors, do those help? Could I just tape some tin foil behind the bulbs? 

I also wondered if it would be a cheap fix just to get a piece of glass/acrylic to put the light over? Or would that create other problems?

Thanks in advance for your help and suggestions.

Debi


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can buy a desk lamp or one of those reptile lamps and use some cfl bulbs. It`s a cheap way to add more lighting to the tank.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

I need to learn how to use quotes


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

The reason I suggested a glass lid, was to disperse the light better, I just thought perhaps the black canopy could somehow be blocking the light.

Is there a way to diy reflectors?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Getting rid of the black canopy should help a bit. I'm thinking even just using foil to make the back of the light more reflective will work. Is it currently fluorescent?


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

First, I don't understand your post about glass and acrylic as they both block light.
Second, tinfoil may be an option if you are short on cash. Only way it will help without causing you problems is if it is not blocking the heat convection of your light fixture.
Light reflection is an art. The areas around your bulb are what matters.
Trying to create the reflective values of a *reflector* inside your fixture are kinda difficult.
Using tinfoil is mostly useless. Have a look at how most individual bulbs are housed in the expensive fixtures.
Now I don't want to put a dampter on your aspirations, but you mostly cannot work with cheap lighting to create better lighting.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for everyones responses.

I currently have a 24" t8 natural daylight bulb. 

Greg, you are not putting a damper on my aspirations, I appreciate your honesty. However, a person has to work with what they have. And i'm just trying to figure out how to do that.

It would be wonderful if I had the means to "do it right" but I don't, so I am just hoping that the wonderfully creative and resourceful people of this site can help me out. If not, well, then that's ok too  I will look into the cost of reflectors and if they are reasonalbe, i'll go that route, if not I'll try the tinfoil or maybe just extra desk light as er201 suggests.

Thanks again.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I agree with the post above. Adding glass or plexi makes it less bright. Also tinfoil is not a good reflector. You can buy actual reflector paper at a hydroponics store. It comes in silver or white. The problem with flourecent tube lighting is compared to new lighting T5, T8, CFL etc is flourecents are old technology. There isnt much you can do to make it brighter to the eye. They do make different types of bulbs for your unit. Sunglow or Powerglow are 2 options I can remember. Some fish stores show all the different bulbs on display so you can try to find one that suits your needs. I just converted my dads old 33g flourecent lid to a Coralife T5 strip light. It was a huge change and around $75 for light and lid. I recomend the switch it is well worth it. Your plants will love it too.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

ok, the confussion with the glass, is that I don't want to "add" glass, I want to "replace" the black canapy with a slab of glass to expand the amount of light that can get into the tank.

While I appreciate the suggestion of a t5 strip. I'm looking for a solution for under $20. When my bulb burns out, I will be hopefully replacing it with a better t8 bulb, but even they are over %$20. Oh well. It is what it is. I'll just make due. 

Thanks


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Basically, you cannot increase your lighting with what you have.
You cannot increase your reflective surfaces. And you cannot increase your PAR.
If you need to increase the amount of light that your canopy puts out, you must change your canopy.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

ok, good to know.

Can I just put the light fixture right on the glass, or do i need legs?

Sorry, i've only been doing this since july.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

white glossy spray paint is your friend. Painting everything in the hood besides the existing reflector will reflect back down light from the water surface. on tpt, someone tested white paint, tin foil and myler to see what reflects the best using a par meter. tinfoil won, white glossy paint came in a very close second place. like previously mentioned, tinfoil can cause heat issues, which is why im all for white paint.

Another solution would be switching out the substrate to white sand


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you can make it into South Burnaby, I can loan you a light to add to your tank. Just bring it back when you don't need it any more. Been unemployed & it was not fun. I'm not using the light so you're welcome to borrow it. No charge.

PM me for address & contact info if you want it.

BTW, if you let us know what types of jobs you're looking for, maybe someone on the board can send you some work or help you network.

Cheers,

Anthony


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey Debi :

Just give me the largest dimensions of the rims of your tank and I can fix you up with a canopy with light. I will see what lights I have kicking around. Either 2x24" staggered or 2x36" T12. You can get plant lights and full spectrum bulbs from Home Depot. May even have a couple of those kicking around.

Gordon


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow Anthony that is very generous of you! Unfortunatley, my hubby and I are off work for health reasons and until those are resolved there isn't much that can be done. I appreciate the offer, but if something happened to it, I would feel absolutley horrible.

Gordon, that is really thoughtful, but you have already helped me so much. Perhaps we can work out a small payment schedule or something.

As I said, I don't really "need" it, it would just be nice to brighten it up a bit, since the corners are a bit dark and was hoping for some form of diy. I'm learning there is always something new that would work better. lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have several lights that I am not using so it really doesn't matter to me if something happens to it. You're welcome to borrow it and use for as long as you want. If it makes it easier to accept, I'll just give it to you:bigsmile:


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

That is so very sweet of you. I am truly honored by the offer. Unfortunatley, we don't go that way very often if ever. But i really do appreciate the offer. 

thank you so much.:bigsmile:



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I have several lights that I am not using so it really doesn't matter to me if something happens to it. You're welcome to borrow it and use for as long as you want. If it makes it easier to accept, I'll just give it to you:bigsmile:


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I have several lights that I am not using so it really doesn't matter to me if something happens to it. You're welcome to borrow it and use for as long as you want. If it makes it easier to accept, I'll just give it to you:bigsmile:


Anthony:

Your eagerness to jump in to help others has been very inspiring 

May your generosity be returned to you many many folds.

God Bless,


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I took the light off the top of my 33 gallon and leaned it up against the end of the tank one day for tank cleaning.

I forgot to put it back and I got much better bottom plant growth on one end of the tank.

Get a compact fluorescent grow bulb and put it in a fixture against the back or end of the tank.

Or remove th cover you have and get 2 or more pieces of glass to cover the top of the tank.

I use 4 pieces 2 -12" X 12" one at each end
1 - 6" X 12" goes in front of my HOB filter which is centered on the back of the tank overlapping the pieces on the ends
1 - 5" X 12" on the front center that I can lift to feed.

I use the SunBlaster fixtures from a hydroponic store with an bulb upgrade to the 6400K I have 2 - 4 ft suspended from the ceiling of my sunroom/fish room for extra light on dark days.


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

Three points.
1). Flat white paint reflects better than glossy. Gloss absorbs light to make it shiny and reflective. Flat exterior stain, (oil if you can get it), works great once you've let it cure fully. It doesn't absorb water and can be wiped. 

2). If you scrounge around you can find some cheep halogen lighting, from a police auction, they will have everything you need. I've done it and had it hanging over a 55 gallon tank. 500 watt bulb, transformer, square lighting shield, white, 5 muffin fans, all $25.00 from the police auction. That's a lot for cheep. i also bought a bigger fan for basic airflow. The plant growth was amazing. There were 3 problems, heat, humidity and most of all the hydro bill. But it works wells if you think your air flow out. Water evaporation isn't bad when the fans are going. The one light added about $15.00 to the Hydro bill.

3. I think the answer lies in the new LED lighting systems. Sure you'll put out a little cash to get it but you'll not have to buy bulbs at $20.00/bulb for about three years. Other than substrate changing to the LED system of lighting was the best move I've made in the lighting department.


----------



## narhay (Dec 13, 2011)

Ikea desklamp (TERTIAL) + CFL Bulbs and open top aquarium. http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/images/products/tertial-work-lamp__40088_PE079702_S4.jpg

The desklamps are $10 each and the bulbs are free if you have any lying around. 2 should give you decent spread if they are up high enough.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

But use daylight bulbs (6500k), not warm whites.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Sweet, thanks for the info, i plan on going to ikea this week sometime to christmas shop. 

This will work well until I have the cash to upgrade my lighting to mount in the nice canapy Gordon made me to match my stand  And then I can use the desk lamp somewhere else in the house.


----------

